# Rotomolded coolers



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

The May 2014 issue of Saltwater Sportsman has a good article about rotomolded coolers. Included is a chart which I will try and give some of the info:

ICON 60 60qt 2" insulation 22lb $229 3 yr warranty
ENGEL DEEP BLUE 65 65qt 2" 28 340 3 yr
PELICAN 65 ELITE  65qt 2" 48 360 Lifetime
IGLOO YUKON COLD LOCKER 70 70 2-3" 34 390 5yrs
K-2 SUMMITT 70 70 3"+ 35 349 7yrs
GRIZZLY MARINE 75 75 2.5" 32 430 Lifetime
ORCA 75 75 2.25-3" 35 460 Lifetime
YETI 75 74.8 2-3" 30 450 5YRS 

What I find interesting is the difference in weights of comparable size coolers with the same thickness of insulation ie ENGEL vs PELICAN. Obvious reason to me would be density of insulation and or thickness of plastic. PELICAN has a lifetime warranty also. I would say if you wanted a 60/65 and had a limited budget then the ICON might be something to buy but the PELICAN is the best. Of the 70/75 I would think the K2 is a best buy. You could almost buy two of the ICONs for the cost of an ORCA or YETI

BTW, I just checked and a 90qt ICON is only $330


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Good info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Did some of my own checking on a couple of brands not listed in the article

CANYON OUTFITTER 75 75 qt 1.75-2.75" insulation 30lbs. $325 4yr. warranty
BRUTE BOX 75 75qt ??????? 31.5 $369 5yr warranty

This would make the Canyon a better buy then the K2


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good info...........


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

garrysingh817 said:


> Good info...........


......mebbe when I CAN'T GET A WALMART IGLOO ($19.95)....NO MORE!!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Spending 3 - 4 hundred dollars for a cooler is not for me. I would rather spend my money on equipment to put fish in a cheap cooler. I can put more ice in the cooler when it needs it.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I personally do not believe the average angler that goes fishing in the morning and comes home in the evening needs to or should spend money on one of these coolers. However, for someone on an extended offshore fishing trip or camping trip that does not have a close source of ice, I can see where one of these coolers would be very valuable.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

I've got 2 Yetis and absolutely love them. Have had a 120qt for 4 years now and a smaller one for a little over a year. You can't tear them up. As far as holding ice, cool them down the night before and you'll be amazed at how long they keep ice. Cooling them down is not just for Yetis but all of them, it does make a huge difference. One year going to Hatteras, filled up with ice at home, drove down and had a week of fishing. The cooler stayed in the back of the truck and even w/ everyone going in and out all week long, came home and still had over 10# of ice left in it, and never added any while down there.

To each his own as far as what brand but my cooler buying days are over!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know guys. It's hard for me to see spending that much money on a cooler. I've been on several week long camping trips, etc., and my igloos work just fine. It would be one thing if the Yetis and such were THAT much better but I just don't see it. Had one igloo attacked by a brown bear in Alaska...some teeth and claw marks but the thing still works fine. I think it cost around $40 new. To each their own but I'm going to spend my money on fishing gear and Portsmouth Island ferry fees...not $340 coolers. JMHO though!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If you have never had one then you won't know any difference. Once you have one you will never go back. My 75qt Orca is great. Also made in the USA..


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

One of my things at the beach is making sure I always have enough ice. People going to town, grab a couple bags of ice.
These things sound like a vacuum flask for keeping coffee hot!
This year I have too many "I gottas" but next year hello.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

another nice thing is that you can put a small (5-10# block) of dry ice in the Yeti and that leaves a ton of room. Went camping and had to let the ice cream sit out to be able to serve it after being in the cooler for 4 days. Granted it was with dry ice but still! My only complaint about this style cooler is the weight. If you've got a big one, get it in position in your truck before starting to fill it up. With the non slip feet + the weight of them, those bad boys are not going to go anywhere!


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

printrman said:


> I've got 2 Yetis and absolutely love them. Have had a 120qt for 4 years now and a smaller one for a little over a year. You can't tear them up. ...
> 
> To each his own as far as what brand but my cooler buying days are over!


Really liked my Yeti until the lid warped on it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ......mebbe when I CAN'T GET A WALMART IGLOO ($19.95)....NO MORE!!!


I have a 20 year old 100 quart Gott I bought for $100 brand new from my Friend Joe Bob in Rodanthe at his store, it was a high dollar cooler in those days

That works out to $5.00 per year, it rode around in the bed of a beach pickup for ten years and in a Comm boat for a few more, it is split in a few places on the outside, but inside it is still good to go, I may just fiberglass the splits and use it for another 20 years and get it down to $2.50 per year. 

For some reason I have no problem spending $600 on a Heaver or $1200 on a Rifle, but serious money on a cooler when I all ready have a seven or eight coolers of all different sizes and uses makes more sense to me than a Yeti

I also have a 90 quart Igloo that is 12 years old it was also $100, it never rode around in anything but a Suburban so it is good shape compared to the Gott

"Keeps ice longer".............until some steals it.....


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

Funny how us fishermen can get so opinionated over stuff, even a cooler! Kinda like the old Ford / Chevy thing. Like I said earlier, to each his own. I can only speak to my experiences with a Yeti. Are there better out there, probably so. Are there cheaper ones, absolutely.

Buy what makes you happy and then enjoy it. I will say that I've gotten the locking cables that Yeti sells to keep them in the back of the truck. Having some crack head come by in the middle of the night and help himself to it would definitely upset my day! And his to if I ever caught him.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I have a 20 year old 100 quart Gott I bought for $100 brand new from my Friend Joe Bob in Rodanthe at his store, it was a high dollar cooler in those days
> 
> That works out to $5.00 per year, it rode around in the bed of a beach pickup for ten years and in a Comm boat for a few more, it is split in a few places on the outside, but inside it is still good to go, I may just fiberglass the splits and use it for another 20 years and get it down to $2.50 per year.
> 
> ...


Decided rather than talking about I decided to do something about it

Glassed in the splits and broken corners this weekend and brought out the bondo, skimmed and sanded and put new straps on the lids of my 23 year old Gott Cooler 

The cooler while not a Yeti is good for another ten or twenty years even if left out in the back of a pickup soaking up 
UV rays

I did not have the right oil based primer this afternoon, but I plan on painting this cooler white to protect the fiberglass mat from deterioration from UV rays


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Yeti 65 qt and love it. There is definitely a difference in quality compared to other coolers. While they are expensive, I believe you get what you pay for. Also as some others have mentioned about pre chilling the cooler, it works good. Keeps my beers cooler cold.:beer:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

map120277 said:


> I have a Yeti 65 qt and love it. There is definitely a difference in quality compared to other coolers. While they are expensive, I believe you get what you pay for. Also as some others have mentioned about pre chilling the cooler, it works good. Keeps my beers cooler cold.:beer:


What size King Mackerel,Cobia,Tuna,or full size Drum can you put in a 65 quart cooler?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

map120277 said:


> I have a Yeti 65 qt and love it. There is definitely a difference in quality compared to other coolers. While they are expensive, I believe you get what you pay for. Also as some others have mentioned about pre chilling the cooler, it works good. Keeps my beers cooler cold.:beer:


Pre chilling any cooler does wonders. If you have a walk in freezer to put your regular cooler in, then keep it out of the hot sun as much as possible, you will be amazed how long you can keep ice with a $39 cooler.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Garboman said:


> What size King Mackerel,Cobia,Tuna,or full size Drum can you put in a 65 quart cooler?


Why would I be keeping full size Drum? As for pups, it will keep them all day. Kings, Cobias, and Tuna go in that thing called a fish box. :beer:


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Given that most 65 quart coolers are app. 23"-24" long inside I believe a 26.75" Red Drum would fit quite well. A 30lb Black Drum not so well.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...just the next FAD...FASHION...an STATUS items......the Young and dumb with plenty of daddy's cash will jump all over them....they need COLORS....
How many thousands of "fishermen" are MORE CONCERNED with LOOKING GOOD at the BOAT RAMP or on the POINT OR ON THE PIER ifn they don't catch a scale????
The equipment has NEVER BEEN BETTER....The INFO has never been better...ain't it a shame there just ain't a lot of fish anymore......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

map120277 said:


> Why would I be keeping full size Drum? As for pups, it will keep them all day. Kings, Cobias, and Tuna go in that thing called a fish box. :beer:


Sorry Regulations changed my old cooler had dozens and dozens of large forty pound plus drum in it back it the 1990's, Large Drum we kept for eating and nothing was wasted as the Sharks got the carcasses, after we removed the Drum Stones, shame fellas these days do not know what it like to barbecue a three inch thick butterfly fileted Drum Steak over a wood fired grill

Tuna went into the Cooler when we got to the dock, otherwise you have to pay to have your Tuna cleaned which was more than I could afford back in the day

Fifty plus Kings and Cobes taken off OBX Piers went into this old cooler also back in the 1990's when I fished full time, you had to bend them a bit or cut here or there but they fit

The memories I have fishing back in the old days using this old scratched up cooler which rode around in a three different 4x4 pickup trucks are what is important to me, which is why I saved it from the dumpster

My cooler outlasted all those beach trucks and that counts a lot for someone like me


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Sorry Regulations changed my old cooler had dozens and dozens of large forty pound plus drum in it back it the 1990's, Large Drum we kept for eating and nothing was wasted as the Sharks got the carcasses, after we removed the Drum Stones, shame fellas these days do not know what it like to barbecue a three inch thick butterfly fileted Drum Steak over a wood fired grill
> 
> Tuna went into the Cooler when we got to the dock, otherwise you have to pay to have your Tuna cleaned which was more than I could afford back in the day
> 
> ...


Any chance you could post pictures of this beast? I'd love to see the battle scars this thing has, and if coolers could talk? Wow, what would yours say?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> Any chance you could post pictures of this beast? I'd love to see the battle scars this thing has, and if coolers could talk? Wow, what would yours say?


This cooler is not pretty, it would upset the Yeti People on this thread if I hijacked with a photo spread, besides I cannot seem to get photos uploaded at this site, keep getting an invalid file response when trying to upload a URL from Photobucket

My cooler if it could talk would probably ask me what happened that hot chick in the Bikini who was sitting on it back in 1992 down at the Point?

I would then have to break the bad news to the "old cooler" that the hot chick from 22 years ago is likely as wrinkled and dented up as he is

I used to back my Truck up to the creek at Rodanthe and fill this cooler up with buckets of fresh Sound Water and then cast net shrimp and after I had 5-6 dozen or so live shrimps and any mullet that were around I would ride back to Rodanthe Pier and sell them for $1.00 per dozen for the Shrimp and $.65 per dozen for the mullet

Them Shrimp and Mullet kept me in lunch money, this was a money making venture for sure, commercial fishing at its finest with relatively little by catch cause if a baby pogey or pinfish ended up in the net they went off to market too, kinda had to badger Richie Ferrell to pay the same rate as the finger mullet for the Pinfish 

Biggest Pompano I ever caught hit a live shrimp that had spent some "cellie" time in my cooler


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

For years I had a 100 qt Rubbermaid that I sat on to run the motor on my 16' tiller steer Southern Skimmer skiff. Bolted a piece of 3/4" plywood that I had put a foam pad on and covered with Sunbrella to the lid. Let it go when I sold the boat.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Have had a First Generation Icy Tek for many many years.. JAM


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

At risk for sounding trite, I've been using coolers from the days when Coleman and Igloo went from metal to plastic. Still have one of the original metal banded Coleman's in the classic red, though it now serves as a storage trunk in the back of the truck. If I did the math, all of the money I spent on the many age old Coleman and Igloo coolers we still use, combined with the money spent on ice, wouldn't add up to the cost of one of those high priced models. I can say that because I bought those coolers so long ago that I forget what I paid. Yes, the OP was informative, and I agree that "to each is own", but those prices say not for me.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I'm pretty new to the forum and went exploring "Page 2" of threads. Sorry for dredging up a month old thread. Let me also apologize for being trite; but I really got a chuckle after reading about these coolers. I initially could not understand spending $400 for a 65 quart cooler. I thought perhaps I was missing something and so I searched the internet to find out more. I read this: 



Yeti said:


> The construction of YETI Tundra coolers is carried to the extreme, because there are elite groups of outdoorsmen and adventurers who seek extremes. Desert sun has scorched these coolers. Blizzards have frozen them. Bears have gnawed on them. They have tumbled off trucks and cliffs. All the while, Tundra coolers have kept their cool. This is one ice chest that puts no conditions on reliability under the harshest conditions.


I have in my possession a ~37 year old green Coleman steel belted cooler. A few years ago I bought my Dad an "ice cube" cooler because it is on wheels and has an extending handle which makes it extremely convenient for him to use versus the Coleman. He loves it and asked me if I wanted "old green". I actually fared better as old green now sells for $100. After reading this thread last night, I called my Dad and asked him if he knew when he got the old green cooler. Apparently it was purchased for our first family camping trip; I was 6. I told him the same one sells for a hundred now; he was extremely shocked and told my Mom. I then told him that I had just read about coolers the same size that sell for $400. I won't repeat what he asked me, but Mom was still in ear shot, extremely offended, and slapped him for it.

After my research, I still can't understand the need for a cooler that demands 4x the price of a steel belted Coleman. Perhaps I'm just not a member of those _"elite groups of outdoorsmen and adventurers who seek extremes"_? Old Green got dropped 3 feet out of the back of our van loaded with food and ice several times, yet is still in use 37 years later. Bears haven't chewed on it but racoons left some teeth marks on it. 

More research:

What extreme conditions are anglers putting their cooler through? 
How many extreme lengths of time do the coolers need to stay extremely cold without access to purchase additional ice? 
It is a given the rate of ice melt is lower in such an extreme cooler; how many years will need to pass before the reduced rate of melt takes to recoup the cost difference considering the extreme cost of ice?
My rotomolded Kayaks can warp under extreme temperatures and sunlight, and I have ensure not to extremely tighten the ratchet straps when securing them to my car's roof on extremely sunny days. I read that this can be an issue with these extreme coolers and the lids are most susceptible to exposure from extreme sunlight. Even with rotomolding's inherent tendency to warp under extreme sunlight, is it still a given that, "_this is one ice chest that puts no conditions on reliability under the harshest conditions_"? 
The coolers come with extreme warranties to cover any damage from extreme conditions; do the warranties cover the extreme cost of shipping them for repair?

Kidding aside those $400 coolers make a lot more sense to me than other outdoor equipment I have run across. The things one finds on the internet. A few years ago I was looking for a brighter flashlight and came across a forum where people buy and justify, I kid you not, *$1000* * LED flashlights.* Let me add that you can get a flashlight that has the same LED emitter, uses the same Lithium Ion batteries, achieves the same lumen count for $25. Mind you the $25 one is not as extreme. 

Let me add that pre-chiling works on any multi-wall insulated cooler; even the plastic $20 ones from Wally World.

To each their own.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All replies are welcome but as said before.......If you have never owned one then you can not know the benefits and there are many..One of which is when packed correctly nothing else will hold bait better...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I am buying myself the Pelican ProGear 35 Quart Elite Marine Cooler for $200 it is made in the USA and has a lifetime warranty. It will last the rest of my lifetime and probably my Sons too. with my old cooler I was buying 3 blocks of Ice every 2-3 days depending on the heat level and my bait and catch was always soggy from the fast melting ice. can't tell you how many times I've had to throw out dead soggy bloodworms where they got wet and at $10 a pop just for BW's it will not happen again. My bait and catch will stay much fresher longer and now I will just have to buy Ice once when I get there and be done with it. Some people are happy driving old beater cars with just AM and FM radio with no AC and some people like a nice ride with all the goodies. to each his own


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> I am buying myself the Pelican ProGear 35 Quart Elite Marine Cooler for $200 it is made in the USA and has a lifetime warranty. It will last the rest of my lifetime and probably my Sons too. with my old cooler I was buying 3 blocks of Ice every 2-3 days depending on the heat level and my bait and catch was always soggy from the fast melting ice. can't tell you how many times I've had to throw out dead soggy bloodworms where they got wet and at $10 a pop just for BW's it will not happen again. My bait and catch will stay much fresher longer and now I will just have to buy Ice once when I get there and be done with it. Some people are happy driving old beater cars with just AM and FM radio with no AC and some people like a nice ride with all the goodies. to each his own


If you're only getting a 35 quarter, don't get your hopes up on it keeping ice any longer. It's not about thicker and tougher plastic or even slightly more insulation. Keeping things cold is all about volume; more specifically surface area to volume ratio. Smaller coolers have a higher surface area for its volume. Meaning it has more area to transfer heat for its size. Get the biggest cooler you are capable of storing and hauling around and you'll be happier.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> I am buying myself the Pelican ProGear 35 Quart Elite Marine Cooler for $200 it is made in the USA and has a lifetime warranty. It will last the rest of my lifetime and probably my Sons too. with my old cooler I was buying 3 blocks of Ice every 2-3 days depending on the heat level and my bait and catch was always soggy from the fast melting ice. can't tell you how many times I've had to throw out dead soggy bloodworms where they got wet and at $10 a pop just for BW's it will not happen again. My bait and catch will stay much fresher longer and now I will just have to buy Ice once when I get there and be done with it. Some people are happy driving old beater cars with just AM and FM radio with no AC and some people like a nice ride with all the goodies. to each his own



My dedicated bait cooler I found discarded at Rodanthe Creek ten years ago, it was in a pile of debris someone had left after cleaning out a house, this is an "extreme" cooler as in "extremely" low price

Not sure of the brand but it is about 25-30 quarts and has really thick sides top and bottom and seals up nice and tight

It did not have a drain plug so I drilled the bottom out ten or twelve times with my trusty electric drill (Black and Decker "Elite Professional" Carpenters Drill) and a 1/4" "extreme entry" bit (This is extreme fishing after all")

Never have a problem with soggy anything cause there is never any water sitting in this cooler, no need to tilt the cooler to drain it cause it is all ways draining, best not leave it inside your SUV as this is an "extreme" setup

I guess some day I will have to make a decision on whether I am in dire need a $600 Cooler (For Elite, Extreme Heavy Duty icing, not just your regular icework, as for the just "plain regular folks") but for now I will keep struggling thru life, making due with my collection sitting in the garage

I guess I will make the upgrade once I hear some smoking hot babe yell at me as she is leaving me for good! "If only you had a Yeti"


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with AbuMike. You can't fully understand the benefits until you've actually had one for awhile. I've had a yeti for 5 years now and wouldn't go back. Depending on what you might use it for not everybody will need one. But most who have one find it to be a pretty important piece of equipment. This is one of those things where functions matters or there wouldn't be a market. A fancy cooler is still a cooler, meaning that it's not something that tends to get shown off or bragged about like is often seen with the latest distance rods and hot rodded reels. What I mean is, how often do you think a some sucker out there buys the latest rod or reel thinking it will make him a better fisherman? Quite often I'd imagine. There are a lot of reasons to buy a new rod or reel, but rarely will it ever help you catch more fish. I don't know anyone that bought a cooler thinking they'd catch more fish. So those that spent the extra coin on a high dollar cooler found the difference in cost to be worthwhile for some other reason, namely keeping things cold year after year. It's not something everyone needs and it doesn't have to be. There's plenty of options of all kinds and sorts and everyone will find what works for them.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"how often do you think a some sucker out there buys the latest rod or reel thinking it will make him a better fisherman? Quite often I'd imagine."

Every time in the last thirty years that the manufacturers came out with a better distance rod or reel that was a fit for Drum Fishing this sucker here bought it.

This sucker is starting to develop an aversion to "elitist cooler people" though who make statements like "the uninitiated just can't understand"


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Garboman said:


> "how often do you think a some sucker out there buys the latest rod or reel thinking it will make him a better fisherman? Quite often I'd imagine."
> 
> Every time in the last thirty years that the manufacturers came out with a better distance rod or reel that was a fit for Drum Fishing this sucker here bought it.
> 
> This sucker is starting to develop an aversion to "elitist cooler people" though who make statements like "the uninitiated just can't understand"



Nothing elistist about me Garbo. Either you misread my post, or maybe I should have worded it better. I'm pretty sure most of the time you were already outfishing everyone else.  You'd only be a sucker if you caught no fish, thought you had to spend more $$$$, and then still didn't catch any fish. My point was equipment doesn't give you instant skills. I'd bet that you and the majority of folks on this board already knew that. I haven't found any shortcuts that surpass what's learned from time spent on the water- of which I wish could say I had even half of the experience you have. As for the coolers, it sounds like you got what works for you and I'd do the same if it suited me. But I might be using mine different though and for more purposes than just fishing. I've wasted too much money on things that broke and had to toss meat out one too many times before I finally bit the bullet. It works for me. And I don't think any less of my buddy and his $10 dollar styrofoam cooler. How he ain't broke it yet I don't know but it don't really matter. I never said such and such is better, just that it worked for me. After I went to a higher dollar cooler I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. If saying that makes me uppity then I got nothing to say except ya got me figured wrong.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Garboman said:


> I guess I will make the upgrade once I hear some smoking hot babe yell at me as she is leaving me for good! "If only you had a Yeti"


That's extremely funny stuff. But we're men; and they should be chasing us. I put forward the motion to update the classic man cave "wanted goog woman" sign. It is clearly behind the times and missing an, dare I say, *extreme*ly important item. It should read as follows going forward:

Wanted, good woman. Must be able to cook, clean, use and untangle sabiki rigs, throw and mend cast nets, clean fish, purchase and fetch good beer. Must have surf cart, and... an *extreme cooler.*. Send pictures of cart and cooler.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

On a more serious note, equating a $50 cooler to a car without FM and A/C is the type of rub that can leave the ugly tone of elitism. I will drive my Subie Outback, and you can have your H2; they will in fact both have AC, radios, and all wheel drive for the sand.

Almost universally, tests I have read conclude the YETI/Pelican/whichever $300 one is the best cooler. Here is one from a source I often go to in my many pursuits. Outdoor gear labs named the Yeti their editors choice in a testing of many coolers. 

After placing the contenders in a shed for *3* days this is their finding:
The 25 pound, 38QT $350 Yeti Tundra 45 retained 4 pounds of unmelted ice.
The 14 pound, 62QT, $49 Coleman 62 retained 3.4 pounds of unmelted ice.

If having a cooler that retains 6 tents of a pound more ice after 3 days is worth carrying 11 additional pounds of weight, having 24 quarts reduced capacity, at an additional cost of $300 floats your boat. You know will have it for life, even though rotomolded plastic warps in heat. You know you have a lifetime and understand receiving warranty service requires $30 shipping charges, or $60 if they decide it isn't a mfg defect. I don't understand after all 

That being said, I just also realized that you extreme cooler enthusiasts have your snowman and I stirred up folks to pee on it. I apologize and am going to bow out from additional comments. I'm going to keep following the thread, so know that you have the last word if you want it.

- Matt -


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Still the best Matt. Some people can afford the best...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Some people take better care of their cooler than others. I'm one of the ones that tough on coolers, I always bought the inexpensive ones and they'd normally last about two years till something broke -- it was usually the hinge. About 7 years ago after the hinge broke slap off one while I was washing it out at Buxton Beach Motel, I bought a 70 qt Yeti and it stayed cabled and locked in the back of my truck for 5 years, 4 of those years I lived at Hatteras and rode the beaches fishing most everyday. The Yeti came through in great shape, matter of fact --- I gave it to my son back in October of last year and he was thrilled and carry's it in his boat, the latches have some surface cracking but parts are available and the outsides not as bright white as it used to be anymore, it's been opened 10,000 times and probably a 100 times by the fish police. I still have a 36 and a 24 Yeti, ones in my boat, the others in my Jeep --- I will never have to put anymore money into cooler's, these coolers will do me the rest of my life and then my son will have them to enjoy. People that take extreme care of their coolers may not need a expensive cooler but people that are rough on coolers, like me - do ---- I did meet some nice lady's hanging around the back of my truck, I always gave em fish -- I didn't realize it was the cooler that drawed em in ---- River


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

jakuka said:


> Nothing elistist about me Garbo. Either you misread my post, or maybe I should have worded it better. I'm pretty sure most of the time you were already outfishing everyone else.  You'd only be a sucker if you caught no fish, thought you had to spend more $$$$, and then still didn't catch any fish. My point was equipment doesn't give you instant skills. I'd bet that you and the majority of folks on this board already knew that. I haven't found any shortcuts that surpass what's learned from time spent on the water- of which I wish could say I had even half of the experience you have. As for the coolers, it sounds like you got what works for you and I'd do the same if it suited me. But I might be using mine different though and for more purposes than just fishing. I've wasted too much money on things that broke and had to toss meat out one too many times before I finally bit the bullet. It works for me. And I don't think any less of my buddy and his $10 dollar styrofoam cooler. How he ain't broke it yet I don't know but it don't really matter. I never said such and such is better, just that it worked for me. After I went to a higher dollar cooler I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. If saying that makes me uppity then I got nothing to say except ya got me figured wrong.


I was feeling testy last night sorry for the rant, which was meant more to be directed towards the marketing slant that the high end cooler manufacturers have taken in order to sell their products at a premium price by portraying their products only for the discerning individuals who evidently perform at a higher level than most of us.

I understand the logic and desire involved as when buying a Porsche rather than a Volkswagen especially when funds are available 

I will admit I have never used a Yeti or equivalent, I have been around Iceytech coolers and they were nice and desirable, but my take on coolers has all ways been keep them in the shade if possible, keep them draining and tilted up to make sure no water collects at the bottom, keep the top tight and stay out of it as much as possible, I have only a few years left in my fishing career so I guess my refurbished Gott and the rest of the six coolers I own will do for now.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't cut yourself short Garbo --- I'm in the same shape, may not see my pesky butt writing on here much longer but I'll keep fishin every mudhole I can till I wake up on the wrong side of the grass --- anyhow, I use to have money, good job, big house on a lake - nice wife - bunch a dogs, 3 boats (Bass, Pontoon, Jon), 2 jetskis (I hated em), Harley, ATV's and much other nice stuff, till I had a slight alteration with some of Carolina's finest out on the lake one day ---- Now I live in my son's converted, add on 1962 Oakwood on the same lake my big house was on (I live in the Getto section), Now all I own is a old Jeep Cherokee (I love it) and a souped up Jon boat (Love it too) and a real cocky little Snauzer dog (Don't hurt my dog) ---- living on a modest fixed income --- but I'm happy drivin by my ex's big nice lake house with the Pontoon parked at her dock everyday --- anyway, sorry I got distracted --- but when I had money I bought the less expensive coolers too, cause I didn't care - I always had money - when I broke em or got em took by the Cops (Glad those weren't Yeti's), I just went and bought some more --- now I can't do that, so I gotta have the best ones that I can't break --- Owning a Yeti ain't all about having money ---- and Garbo --- I don't have enough space to store 6 coolers outta the sun --- River


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Garboman said:


> ...I have only a few years left in my fishing career


That'll be enough of that kinda talk.  Maybe you won't go as hard as you used to, but even on a bad day I'm pretty sure you'll be dropping bait out past the next guy. Meanwhile, I hope that one of these days you do get to writing your book.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Those of you dieing to buy a Yeti, J&H Tackle is offering free shipping on them


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I like my old blue colema with walmart spray foam insulation


----------



## tymcneely (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeti's patent ran in the last few years and a lot of companies "copied" their design. They have to have a 10% difference to be legally sold. You are buying a yeti cooler when it comes to a lot of these designs. Hard to spend the money but you will be happy you did afterwards. I go through a few bags of ice every week and it adds up quick. The Igloo Yukon stands out to me. I have 2 friends with Yeti's and one with an Orca. All three of them love them and wouldn't change them.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

tymcneely said:


> Yeti's patent ran in the last few years and a lot of companies "copied" their design. They have to have a 10% difference to be legally sold.....


Not to change the subject or hijack the thread, but are you familiar with patent laws, because I hope this same legal issue doesn't apply to our prescription meds!?


----------

